# 2022 Anarchist Yacht Club Meet-Up



## ERSK (Dec 22, 2021)

Well I hope its cool if I share this information, I had just stumbled across it after watching Hold Fast and got really excited. I would love to go although I am not yet a boat owner. Anyone wanting to make the journey and would like to link up I would love to attend...

"
Come all bold and salty punx
And join in company
Another sailboat meetup
Across a shallow sea


Ready your yachts, derelicts, and unfinished pipe dreams for another convergence of the ocean’s reprobate.


Whether you’re a serial boat owner, or just damp-life curious, meet us on Eleuthera for a nautical assembly of your own design.


Hatchet Bay – March 13-19th


You’ll find a snug 360 degree anchorage off the beaten cruiser path. Nearby are wild caves, a seahorse pond, great snorkeling, fantastic deep-water rock climbing, and one of the best surf spots in the Bahamas.


Expect skillshares, raft-ups, debauchery, old yarns, boat open houses, sailing introductions, daysails, and wondering why you’d ever leave "
https://currentsagainstus.wordpress.com/2021/10/22/2022-anarchist-yacht-club-meet-up/


----------



## Androoshka (Dec 23, 2021)

Forgive the newb question, but is there a way to cross-reference this post so it's seen in the "Boat Punk/Sailing" section also? It seems like this might be good in both places? Just a thought. Cheers.


----------



## CouchPunx (Dec 28, 2021)

damn my buddy was just telling me about this, cant believe i hadn't heard of it before. I'll be in mexico around then hopefully, would maybe try to make it that way on land

oh shit thats the bahamas, no clue how i'd get there


----------

